# Another One For The Wishlist!



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Ok Ok It's my fault! Check this one out.

Baking by Flavor
Lisa Yockelson
ISBN: 0-471-36170-4
656 Pages
Available In: February 2002

A complete guide to flavor-building ideas that bring out the best in baking 
Flavor is the very essence of fine baking, the source of wonderful tastes and aromas that tempt the palate and delight the senses. In Baking by Flavor, Lisa Yockelson shares flavor-boosting secrets that can make virtually any recipe burst with new vigor and freshness. This book reveals concepts and techniques for using eighteen basic ingredients-including chocolate, vanilla, apricot, and lemon-to "pyramid" flavor, layer by delicious layer. Two hundred and sixty carefully selected recipes inspire readers with ideas for animating many "old favorite" recipes that may have become more "old" than "favorite." For example, a dormant pound cake springs to life as the author scents sugar with vanilla, creams butter with vanilla bean scrapings, and beats egg yolks with a double-strength vanilla extract . . . dark chocolate brownies become richly sensuous as chopped nuts, lightly coated with cocoa powder and confectioner's sugar, are added to a creamy batter.

Clearly written, easy-to-follow instructions make the book a joy to read and use in the kitchen, while 118 photographs give visual expression to techniques and eighteen color-plated presentations.

Have a look at Amazon


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks Iza. You're tempting me again!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Boy, 600 plus pages....no, that makes me shy away from that pick. Unless someone is familar with her work. Have you heard of her, I haven't?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I haven't heard of her either. I dug a little further just to discover she published "Layer Cakes and Sheet Cakes (American Baking Classics)" in 1996 and is a regular contributor to the Washington Post. She lives in Washington DC.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

She does a lot of articles for Pastry Art and Design and Chocolatier. I also have that layer cakes and Sheetcakes book. Any recipes of hers that I've tried have been un-appealing. But if you do buy her new book, I'd be interested to hear what you think.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Might be a case of a book that looks better on your computer than on paper. Still I'd like to have a look at it.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I picked up Baking By Flavor and brought it back to the store. You were right Momo, it’s not a good book. She talks about intensifying flavours which is a good idea but doing so by using artificial flavourings isn’t the way I choose to do things. 

Her method of choice to increase flavour is baking chips of different flavour. I bought butterscotch and cinnamon chips. There is no trace of butterscotch or cinnamon in neither one and they don’t even taste good. 

The recipes aren’t specially original or tempting.


----------

